

Learn HTML5 from Google - rafaelc
http://www.html5rocks.com/

======
solipsist
This would be a good New Year's resolution: to learn the in's and out's of
HTML5

------
erreon
It's pretty awesome how many HTML5 resources have come out of the wood work.
Yesterday, I decided to add Geolocation to my first mini web app and in just a
little bit of surfing around I was able to learn enough to get it working.
This one is presented very well and I'm sure I'll be referring back to it
quite a few times.

------
sp332
<http://slides.html5rocks.com/#css-animation>

_Please make better use of it. We don't want a new blink tag._

Thank you!

~~~
rimantas

      We don't want a new blink tag.
    

text-decoration: blink is in CSS since forever (CSS1, 1996). Only Firefox and
Opera support it though.

------
zitterbewegung
One of the chromium lead developers gave the presentation in the examples at a
google technology user group meeting. It was nice to have someone answer
questions about specifics on html5 and cross compatibility (one of my
concerns). I sort of was spoiled because I found about htmlrocks.com on reddit
but it seems to give a great way to showcase html5. Then they gave everyone a
google cr-48. The meeting was run by google / (Chicago android / Chicago
Google Technology User Group <http://chicagoandroid.com/> )

------
rgbrgb
WOW, this is old.

